# Novaks Customer Service



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

If you thought you were going to see another trashing of a manufactuarer your WRONG! 
Sent my 4300 BL system in for a warranty repair last Tuesday received it back 
Replaced AT NO CHARGE this Tuesday!!! Yep SEVEN day round trip!! No questions, no complaints, no whining... Just Great Customer Service!

BIG THANK YOU TO NOVAK

Lee Helander


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

I had a similar experience with a GTS.....Same great service.


----------



## xxx-s_t-maxx (Jul 21, 2005)

*GTB-Switch*

My switch or something on my gtb wasnt working all winter, finally after doing my own work on it, it works again.

So i tryed called Novak all the time i always got the same not answering there, (called on weekdays).
Never once got a returned e-mail either.

I was disappointed with there service. 

But OH WOW is the 5.5 and GTB a peice of work, love it.


----------



## Semore (Apr 7, 2005)

I had a issue with my GTB 5.5 and returned it to Novak for warrenty work. Got a brand new with in the same week. Well that one did not work either, that really sucked. But talked with CharlieS and swapped that one out with another new Now that one kicksass like no ones buisness. IMO Novak has A1 customer service. I wish that all the companies I deal with where that good.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I'd say hands down Novak has the BEST products and customer service,


----------

